# Velvet Printing on t-shirts....



## saffashion (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi guys,

i'm working on a t-shirt line and i'm trying to figure out the proffesional name for the print that has the velvet texture, and ofcourse someone that provides this kind of service.
Is it a heat transfer? what is it made of? do you recomend working with this type of printing (dourability wise)? Do i need to order a custom made patch for something like that? 

Please help me here.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

Imprintables.com sells a Spectra Super Suede (flock) that you cut with a plotter and heat press it in place. 

Check with them or stahls.com to see if they will custom cut it for you.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

I think you can also get flock plastisol transfers.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

If you're talking about applying a velvet like material to other materials, that's flock. You can apply flock with screenprinting techniques (like a foil transfer), or cut and apply with a heat press (like vinyl).

If you're talking about "printing" *on* velvet, that's devore.

(_When the fabric's vel-vet, and the print is relief... that's devore! ...that's devore..._)


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Solmu said:


> (_When the fabric's vel-vet, and the print is relief... that's devore! ...that's devore..._)


Now you've gone and done it.. From now on, everyone is going to be expecting their questions to be answered in the form of musical parody!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Jasonda said:


> Now you've gone and done it.. From now on, everyone is going to be expecting their questions to be answered in the form of musical parody!


I think they're more likely to pay me not to...


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Solmu said:


> I think they're more likely to pay me not to...


You may have a point there. 

Maybe we should write replies in haiku instead.


----------



## zagadka (Jul 6, 2006)

there is also loose flock you can sprinkle on like glitter, but that would probably be a pain in your dupa, and not worth your time.


----------



## saffashion (Aug 13, 2006)

Thank for the info' you guys...very helpful


----------

